# What holidays always fall on the same week?



## Ridewithme38 (Jul 19, 2011)

I figured this was a newbie question...since the advent of points ownerships, it has become harder and harder to book those VERY high demand holiday weeks...So fixed weeks maybe the best plan for those who can only travel during holidays or school breaks, or those that want the most value/rental income from their purchases...

So, are there any holidays the consistantly fall on a specific TS week?

i.e. Thanksgiving always on the third thursday of November...BUT will it ALWAYS be week 46 for Friday check-in and week 47 for Saturday and Sunday checkin?


----------



## LAX Mom (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey Ride,

Thanksgiving is always the 4th Thurs of November (can't count how many times I've explained that to DH!!). 

I own a week that includes weeks 46 & 47 and that usually includes Thanksgiving, but I think it can be either 46 or 47 depending on the calendar that year.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 19, 2011)

President's day is the 3rd Monday in February.  I think it always ends up as week 7 with a Friday check in.


----------



## DavidnJudy (Jul 19, 2011)

Very difficuly because 4th of July can sometimes be week 26 or 27, Even Christmas is sometimes week 51 usually Week 52.

I would consider a 1-52 float, or something that floats in the time frame you want. Then just call as soon as you can possibly book and lock in the week you want.

Of course if you want something fixed, pick a week 26 or 27 at the beach that should always do well.

Unless you absolutely need a holiday week, in which case that could be tough.

There are some Timeshare calendars out there that can help:

http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/week_calendar.php?year=2012

Looks like Week 51 consistently has Christmas. And Week 52 consistently has new years.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 19, 2011)

new years eve should always be week 52 (unless its 53)


----------



## 2Blessed (Jul 19, 2011)

Lisa,

I am busting my gut from laughing so hard!  I have had to explain the same thing to my DH  quite a few times.  I don't understand what he is not getting. 




LAX Mom said:


> Hey Ride,
> 
> Thanksgiving is always the 4th Thurs of November (can't count how many times I've explained that to DH!!).
> 
> I own a week that includes weeks 46 & 47 and that usually includes Thanksgiving, but I think it can be either 46 or 47 depending on the calendar that year.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 19, 2011)

I think the short answer is "no".


----------



## helenbarnett1963 (Jul 20, 2011)

*it varies.....*

this is the current RCI 10 year weeks calendar for Friday checkins which my resort uses.

http://smuggsowners.com/files/Fri-Fri_RCI_Weeks.pdf

there are equivalent calendars for Sat and sun checkins.

Not all RCI resorts will follow this exactly, I assume II have their own calendar of weeks.

and of course, school districts can change the school vacations calendar at any time.

Our kids have 2 weeks off school over Xmas & New Year, but could finish as late as 24th December or start back as early as 2nd January. It is always 2 weeks (14 days) but may start on any day of the week.  Dates are published 3 years in advance, but are only "confirmed" by about March each year for that year.  We own weeks 52 and 1, plus week 53 when it occurs.....sometimes we get 2 weeks at Smuggs with no missed school days, sometimes we don't!


----------



## prince (Jul 27, 2011)

LAX Mom said:


> Thanksgiving is always the 4th Thurs of November (can't count how many times I've explained that to DH!!).



I lol'd, care to explain it again? )


----------

